# My favourite place to work!!!



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I get to go there on Thursday. Without giving too much information away, they work with turbine gas motors, big ones. And it's the cleanest most awesome shop, with the cleanest most awesome people working there.

Last week, I took down an 1100w hi-bay light and had metal filings from grinder dust (40 years worth) pour all over me. This week I get to tell him how many ballasts I'm removing because they account for EVERYTHING that goes in and out of that building.

SO sweet.

I want to work there. Should I be so bold as to say such a thing? But they don't know how completely awesome I am. Even if I tell them I'm not actually a journeyman but a first year, I can't say it would reflect well on me. Because they wouldn't mind employing a journeyman hahaha.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The longer you work in factories and industrial sites like that, the more "normal" stuff like that will become. 

Someone once told me that the grass always seems greener someplace else because it's fertilized with more sh!t. 

Keep plugging along. Once you get a few more years under your belt, people will start asking you to come to work for them, instead of the other way around. If you mostly do service and quick projects, this will absolutely happen to you after a while.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> The longer you work in factories and industrial sites like that, the more "normal" stuff like that will become.
> 
> Someone once told me that the grass always seems greener someplace else because it's fertilized with more sh!t.
> 
> Keep plugging along. Once you get a few more years under your belt, people will start asking you to come to work for them, instead of the other way around. If you mostly do service and quick projects, this will absolutely happen to you after a while.


:yes: 

I must say it's kinda cool to be the go to company or hearing your name mentioned as the guy to get to solve a problem.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> :yes:
> 
> I must say it's kinda cool to be the go to company or hearing your name mentioned as the guy to get to solve a problem.


Yeah. I switched jobs one time in the early 90's, and certain customers followed me. That's when I started to get a fat head. :yes:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah. I switched jobs one time in the early 90's, and certain customers followed me. That's when I started to get a fat head. :yes:


:laughing:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> That's when I started to get a fat head. :yes:


What happened? I seen your pic and it looks like somebody squeezed all the sh1t out.


----------



## ejmatt (Apr 3, 2011)

kaboler said:


> I get to go there on Thursday. Without giving too much information away, they work with turbine gas motors, big ones. And it's the cleanest most awesome shop, with the cleanest most awesome people working there.
> 
> Last week, I took down an 1100w hi-bay light and had metal filings from grinder dust (40 years worth) pour all over me. This week I get to tell him how many ballasts I'm removing because they account for EVERYTHING that goes in and out of that building.
> 
> ...


Are you seriously that full of yourself? I am a first year apprentice myself and reading this made me cringe big time. So you changed a lightbulb for them, big deal. Doesn't make you completely awesome, doesn't mean they think your completely awesome, and it doesn't mean you know the first thing about who they would/wouldn't like to employ.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

ejmatt said:


> Are you seriously that full of yourself? I am a first year apprentice myself and reading this made me cringe big time. So you changed a lightbulb for them, big deal. Doesn't make you completely awesome, doesn't mean they think your completely awesome, and it doesn't mean you know the first thing about who they would/wouldn't like to employ.


Welcome to kaboler's world. I bet he is a nice kid, but he should think before he types...


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

It's good you're excited about the trade. But right now you're lower than whale sh1t. Ask your JW and he can explain. Keep working hard and you'll be fine. :thumbsup: My success in the trade has come from working hard everyday and asking questions. Also no matter what job you get put on dont complain.... I hear so many other apprentices whine about what they have to do.... remember it all pays the same.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> :yes:
> 
> I must say it's kinda cool to be the go to company or hearing your name mentioned as the guy to get to solve a problem.


 It is pretty cool to walk into a place and be a hero. it kinda pisses the in house guys off sometimes but oh well.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah. I switched jobs one time in the early 90's, and certain customers followed me. That's when I started to get a fat head. :yes:


I once left a job to get away from the customers. I didn't get a fathead but the headaches went away.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

kaboler said:


> I get to go there on Thursday. Without giving too much information away, they work with turbine gas motors, big ones. And it's the cleanest most awesome shop, with the cleanest most awesome people working there.
> 
> Last week, I took down an 1100w hi-bay light and had metal filings from grinder dust (40 years worth) pour all over me. This week I get to tell him how many ballasts I'm removing because they account for EVERYTHING that goes in and out of that building.
> 
> ...


Dude, I probably change more 1000 MH/HPS bulbs and ballasts in a week than you have so far in your career. You have a long ways to go yet. There are still times when I get humbled in this field, even after 24 years, meaning there are times when I have to call for advice. You should wake up everyday hoping to learn something new. Nobody knows everything. Not being mean but just a small reality check.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I still think Kaboler might be a troll. Someone should make up a song about him and Goldenboy, LMAO! That could be seriously funny.


----------



## Davidg408 (Jan 21, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> I still think Kaboler might be a troll. *Someone should make up a song about him and Goldenboy, LMAO!* That could be seriously funny.


That's some funny sh!t...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Breaking news!

I was talking to the company's maintenance supervisor, and I was asking him how they hire folk, and if they were all machinists or whatnot.

He told me plainly that they hire people from all corners, from machinists to millwrights, and instrumentation people, to (and he pointed at me) electricians, and they have to set the bar for personal standards. They will teach people EVERYTHING they need to know.

But I responded with the old "but they're all out-of-town people" and I was wondering if they hired more shop people (they have 2) they'd get more work, or they need more work to get more people. Because my wife would suicide/leave me if I had to work out of town.

The job isn't for me. I told him I'd be around. Even (see the other thread about a wasted day in Commercial) me being his unpaid intern might be better than what I produced there that day!!!! I"M FIRED!!!!


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

a Goof... kaboler,the kibitzer.​


----------



## ejmatt (Apr 3, 2011)

kaboler said:


> But I responded with the old "but they're all out-of-town people" and I was wondering if they hired more shop people (they have 2) they'd get more work, or they need more work to get more people. Because my wife would suicide/leave me if I had to work out of town.


Did you mention that they should hire more storemen in order to get more work? I mean you have changed a lightbulb there, so you obviously know more about the economic runnings of the company than the supervisor would.

Also I should have known that someone as great an electrician as you would also be awesome at other aspects of life, marriage for instance. So good at being married that if you leave to go to work your wife would be so distraught that she would commit suicide


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

kaboler said:


> Breaking news!
> 
> I was talking to the company's maintenance supervisor, and I was asking him how they hire folk, and if they were all machinists or whatnot.
> 
> ...



They'll teach you EVERYTHING, starting with sweeping the floors


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah. I switched jobs one time in the early 90's, and certain customers followed me. That's when I started to get a fat head. :yes:


 
When you get calls from contractors that say everyone told me you are the only guy for the job. Head all big and feeling mighty you show up to see a pile of dog doo 20 feet in the air and they give you a spoon and tell you to move it.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> When you get calls from contractors that say everyone told me you are the only guy for the job. Head all big and feeling mighty you show up to see a pile of dog doo 20 feet in the air and they give you a spoon and tell you to move it.


 

Charge accordingly.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I thought personal attacks weren't cool.

If I have a high regard for myself, that's ok, because I love me. That doesn't give you the right to attack personally. I say anything bad about any one of you? So what's this all about anyway?

I don't mind jokes, but seriously....


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

kaboler said:


> I thought personal attacks weren't cool.
> 
> If I have a high regard for myself, that's ok, because I love me. That doesn't give you the right to attack personally. I say anything bad about any one of you? So what's this all about anyway?
> 
> I don't mind jokes, but seriously....


I think the mods make an exception in your case.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> The longer you work in factories and industrial sites like that, the more "normal" stuff like that will become.
> 
> Someone once told me that the grass always seems greener someplace else because it's fertilized with more sh!t.
> 
> Keep plugging along. Once you get a few more years under your belt, people will start asking you to come to work for them, instead of the other way around. If you mostly do service and quick projects, this will absolutely happen to you after a while.


TY, and it's perfectly true. I'm pretty lucky at my job because there's a definite lack of politics amongst the workers. I can't say that this place I would like to work isn't political; it probably is.

I get "kinda" job offers. I was working at a place a month ago when one of the bosses came up and talked about how he was an electrician, then went into controls, and now he's working at an awesome job. He told me that I should go to school and take instrumentation, and he'd hire me, because electricians are hands-on people who can visualize jobs, whereas some graduates haven't done any actual work, and are now trying to design a system without any real knowhow of what anything is.

I still think about that. I really like being an electrician though, even if I get bone and muscle pain from time to time.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

kaboler said:


> TY, and it's perfectly true. I'm pretty lucky at my job because there's a definite lack of politics amongst the workers. I can't say that this place I would like to work isn't political; it probably is.
> 
> I get "kinda" job offers. I was working at a place a month ago when one of the bosses came up and talked about how he was an electrician, then went into controls, and now he's working at an awesome job. He told me that I should go to school and take instrumentation, and he'd hire me, because electricians are hands-on people who can visualize jobs, whereas some graduates haven't done any actual work, and are now trying to design a system without any real knowhow of what anything is.
> 
> I still think about that. I really like being an electrician though, even if I get bone and muscle pain from time to time.


Tu huevos es muy paquito.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------

